# Was für ein Fisch ist das



## diesandy (1. September 2012)

Hallo,
haben heute mal ein wenig am See gesessen und die Kinder haben mit der Senke paar Jungfische am Ufer rausgeholt um sie zu beobachten. Meist waren es Barsche, aber dann hatten sie diesen Fisch auf der Senke. Irgendwie kennen wir den nicht, vielleicht hat hier jemand nen Tipp. Die Bilder sind nicht besonders gut, aber in der Eile war nix anderes möglich. Das Tier war ca. 5 cm groß. Erste Vermutung von uns vielleicht ne Grundel, aber sind halt Laien auf dem Gebiet und wissen nichtmal ob es die in so kleinen Seeen überhaupt gibt.#c


----------



## jkc (1. September 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das*

Hi, dürfte sich um eine Schmerle handeln...

Grüße JK

Edit Sorry, evtl. Steinbeißer?

http://www.google.de/imgres?q=steinbei%C3%9Fer&um=1&hl=de&sa=N&biw=1280&bih=622&tbm=isch&tbnid=AhFT5bM9p1NEmM:&imgrefurl=http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steinbei%25C3%259Fer_%28Fisch%29&imgurl=http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/8/86/Steinbeisser_001.jpg/300px-Steinbeisser_001.jpg&w=300&h=225&ei=6oFCUPCNCsfetAaz6YC4BQ&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=322&sig=118170523858275793481&page=1&tbnh=122&tbnw=162&start=0&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:100&tx=111&ty=30


----------



## hanzz (2. September 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das*

Tendiere auch eher zu Steinbeisser.

Schmerlen haben, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, längere Barteln und eine andere Zeichnung.


----------



## diesandy (2. September 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, der Beschreibung und dem Lebensraum nach zu Urteilen könnte es wirklich ein Steinbeißer gewesen sein. Oder doch eine Schmerle lach, mal sehn ob uns noch mal so ein Exemplar unter kommt, dann schauen wir genauer hin und vielleicht gibt es die hier auch mal ne Nr. Größer, hatten bisher weder mit Steinbeißern noch mit Schmerlen das Vergnügen und das wo wir schon 5 Jahre hier direkt am See wohnen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (2. September 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das*

Gründling |supergri


----------



## Sneep (2. September 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das*

Hallo,

ist wieder lustiges Rumgerate Trumpf?

Ein Blick in ein Bestimmungsbuch hätte jedem gezeigt, dass es sich hier eindeutig um einen Steinbeisser _(Cobitis taenia)_ handelt.

Es gibt 3 Schmerlenartige, die in Frage kommen. Alle drei Arten haben eine unverwechselbare Zeichnung.

Schlammpeitzger: Längsbänder
Bachschmerle: marmoriert
Steinbeisser: Punkte entlang der Flanke (Perlenkette)

Weitere Kennzeichen des Steinbeissers sind der dreieckige Kopf und je ein kleiner Dorn über dem Auge.

Die Art bewohnt sandige Gewässer. Der Sand wird ins Maul genommen und nach Fressbarem durchsucht. Der Rest wird wieder ausgespuckt, daher der Name. 

Gründling und Grundel kommen nicht in Frage, da sie nicht den drehrunden Körper der Schmerlenartigen haben. 

Bachschmerle ist ähnlich, hat aber wie gesagt eine ganz andere Färbung.

SnEEp


----------



## burhave (2. September 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das*

Das ist ein Steinbeisser. 100%tig die sind leider sehr selten geworden ab ab und an fängt man noch einen...


----------



## fenmaus (2. September 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das*

_*Guten morgen,
1.ist dieser Fisch schlecht aufgenommen,
aber es handelt sich hier eindeutig um einen Steinbeißer.
Legt euch mal das Buch zu "die Fischerprüfung leicht gemacht " von Alexander Kölbing. Da sind alle Fische die bei uns hier vorkommen drin.
Gruß 
fenmaus

*_


----------



## Raapro (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das*

steinbeißer, ja


----------



## hanzz (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das*



fenmaus schrieb:


> _*Guten morgen,
> 1.ist dieser Fisch schlecht aufgenommen,
> aber es handelt sich hier eindeutig um einen Steinbeißer.
> Legt euch mal das Buch zu "die Fischerprüfung leicht gemacht " von Alexander Kölbing. Da sind alle Fische die bei uns hier vorkommen drin.
> ...



1. Ist die Schrift und die Farbe schrecklich
und
2. fehlt das 2. 

kleiner Spass. 

Denke, dass jeder die Fischkarten aus der Prüfung kennt.
Nur ist es damit und auch mit Büchern nicht immer einfach zu erkennen.


----------



## Hecco11 (13. März 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das*

Ich kenn mich nicht so gut aus aber ich glaube das ist ein döbel


----------



## grubenreiner (13. März 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das*



Hecco11 schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich nicht so gut aus aber ich glaube das ist ein döbel



Den imaginären Döbel sollte man dann mit deinem imaginären Huchen aus dem Alandbestimmungsthread in ein imaginäres Aquarium packen....

Hast du einen Fischereischein bzw. schon jemals irgend ein Buch über Fischarten gesehen?


----------



## Housic (13. März 2013)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das*



Hecco11 schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich nicht so gut aus aber ich glaube das ist ein döbel


 


hahaha made my day xD


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das*



fenmaus schrieb:


> _*Um was für ein Fisch handelt es sich hier??
> Bin mal gespannt wer ihn kennt? Viel Spaß beim Raten?
> 
> *_



'ne Katze ist kein Fisch sondern einfach nur ein stinkendes Mistvieh!


----------



## fenmaus (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das*

_*nein muß erst Bild anhängen.*_


----------



## kati48268 (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das*

Dann häng an.

Ich nutz die Zeit bis da hin um mal eben


Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> 'ne Katze ist kein Fisch sondern einfach nur ein stinkendes Mistvieh!


----------



## .Sebastian. (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das*

es ist doch geklärt, warum dann weiter herumraten?!


----------



## thanatos (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> 'ne Katze ist kein Fisch sondern einfach nur ein stinkendes Mistvieh!


|gr: beleidige noch mal meine Katze und ick starte nen 
Platoon nach Sachsen und leg dir übert Kniee


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das*



thanatos schrieb:


> |gr: beleidige noch mal meine Katze und ick starte nen
> Platoon nach Sachsen und leg dir übert Kniee



Bring die Katz mit, ich will Fliegen binden.


----------



## thanatos (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Bring die Katz mit, ich will Fliegen binden.



:q 
 das wirst du dann bestimmt nicht mehr können,#d mit soviel Tränen :c


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (2. Februar 2014)

Hecco11 schrieb:


> Ich kenn mich nicht so gut aus aber ich glaube das ist ein döbel




Steinbeißer, kein Döbel, das ist ein Döbel:







Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapata


----------



## nxxkxxlxr (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das*



Shimanolover schrieb:


> Steinbeißer, kein Döbel, das ist ein Döbel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guten moooorgen shimanolover... 
Schön das du uns nach einem jahr aufklären konntest;-)


Warum wird denn hier so in den board katakomben rumgewühlt???
Schlägt euch die  Winterlangeweile so aufs gemüt?


----------



## Roy Digerhund (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das*



Alrounder94 schrieb:


> Was willst du denn, komm doch her, wenn du dich traust!!!!


Sonst noch alles ganz knusper bei dir?


----------



## GeorgeB (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Sonst noch alles ganz knusper bei dir?



Lies dir mal seine anderen Beiträge durch. Der User ist hier schneller Geschichte als er gucken kann. #6


----------



## Roy Digerhund (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Lies dir mal seine anderen Beiträge durch. Der User ist hier schneller Geschichte als er gucken kann. #6


Geht nicht mehr...


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das*

besser isses auch


----------



## Basti_83 (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was für ein Fisch ist das*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Geht nicht mehr...



Doch das geht!
 Klick auf seinen Namen und denn auf mehr Beitrage von ihm...
 Denn siehst Du die ganzen Beiträge.... :q


----------

